
An Internet Video Blast From the Past - Mark Cuban circa 1999 - pchristensen
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/03/27/an-internet-video-blast-from-the-past/
======
pchristensen
Pretty darn prescient for 10 years old. He way overestimated the timeline for
hardware and cooperation from the content providers, but otherwise it's pretty
spot-on.

